# My 1701-D Blender project



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I finally worked up the courage to start the Enterprise-D on Blender. I'm tackling this armed with the Rick Sternbach prints that came out around 10-12 years ago (around the time of the big UPS strike, which hurt me because I had to wait another 2 weeks to get the prints). Since I'm very new to Blender, I'm gonna take it slowly so I can get it right without destroying the ship and accelerating my hair impairment. :tongue: 

Anyway, here's what I've got done so far.



















It's only about 1/4 of the saucer. I'm trying to get the rest of it done, but I ran into a snag with the Spin command. I can't seem to get the correct axis point to spin the rest of the saucer (because the saucer is elliptical), but I'll be able to figure it out very soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Hang in there, you got a good start.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh... I thought I would see the end result of a frustrated modeling session combined with domestic kitchen appliances.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

A smoothy or a margarita....but seriously my preferences on these MODELING message boards is for 3D real MODELS buildt by flesh and blood of thine own hands...Thankque!


DLM


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> A smoothy or a margarita....but seriously my preferences on these MODELING message boards is for 3D real MODELS buildt by flesh and blood of thine own hands...Thankque!
> 
> 
> DLM


I agree with this to a certain extent.
Yes these boards origins are cetainly in the physical modeling realm. But we've also got to know each other here and are somewhat of a extended disfunctional 'family'. As some of us expand into the whole 3D thing, we'd like to show our friends what we're up to. The love of the subjects is cetainly the same, and a lot of the disiplines and goals are the same a well.

So I don't think that the 3D threads should be run out of town.
But I also don't know if a seperate section for 3D modeling is warranted or not.
And technically, this section IS called 'Science Fiction Modeling' without any notation of medium.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

It's a type of medleing. It's certainly a skill that I don't have. But is it really all that different from physical models? You build a structure, you detail it, you apply a finish.

But as my profession is MODEL MAKER, I always shudder when the company goes with a 3D render for package art. They never look as good as what I do.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Roguepink said:


> It's a type of medleing. It's certainly a skill that I don't have. But is it really all that different from physical models? You build a structure, you detail it, you apply a finish.
> 
> But as my profession is MODEL MAKER, I always shudder when the company goes with a 3D render for package art. They never look as good as what I do.


And as I have lit a lot of cars here in Detroit during the last 17 years, I have also feared the ever increasing realism of the CG car. But as I also love what you can do with CG on just a home computer, I'm impressed as anything with what you can do. It is AMAZINGLY difficult to tell the two apart. Those guys even put in the typical 'mistakes' of a car shoot such as edges of 'tabs' etc.
All the things that we've come to expect in a car photograph.

As someone who's always loved the special effects process, learning something like lightwave allows me to make my own subjects and create 'movies' of them. Something MUCH more difficult to obtain the same results with a physical model.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

"I" like to see all kinds of modeling. CGI,plastic,resin,wood,paper...etc.

Never having seen the D, as a CGI model, I look forward to see how it goes.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> A smoothy or a margarita....but seriously my preferences on these MODELING message boards is for 3D real MODELS buildt by flesh and blood of thine own hands...Thankque!


As has been the case for several years now, those who work with *computer models* are very much welcome to post to these forums, Don. That's nothing new, as you well know. As Hal pointed out, you build the model, texture and paint it - which is pretty much how most of our models are built and finished, as well. 

So, vaderknight and others are more than welcome to continue posting they're 3D/CGI computer models if they want, for at least as long as I'm sponsoring these forums.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> As has been the case for several years now, those who work with *computer models* are very much welcome to post to these forums, Don. That's nothing new, as you well know. As Hal pointed out, you build the model, texture and paint it - which is pretty much how most of our models are built and finished, as well.
> 
> So, vaderknight and others are more than welcome to continue posting they're 3D/CGI computer models if they want, for at least as long as I'm sponsoring these forums.


I'm concerned about posting any more views of my project. I really do apologize for inadvertantly causing such a debate.  



ClubTepes said:


> And as I have lit a lot of cars here in Detroit during the last 17 years, I have also feared the ever increasing realism of the CG car. But as I also love what you can do with CG on just a home computer, I'm impressed as anything with what you can do. It is AMAZINGLY difficult to tell the two apart. Those guys even put in the typical 'mistakes' of a car shoot such as edges of 'tabs' etc.
> All the things that we've come to expect in a car photograph.
> 
> As someone who's always loved the special effects process, learning something like lightwave allows me to make my own subjects and create 'movies' of them. Something MUCH more difficult to obtain the same results with a physical model.


Not to worry, ClubTepes. If I continue working on this, I know I'll make mistakes, just like I do with the kits I'm working on now. And just like the kits I'm working on now, I'll make soooo many more mistakes than the average modeller (because I'm not that good at all). :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

vaderknight said:


> I'm concerned about posting any more views of my project. I really do apologize for inadvertantly causing such a debate.


You have not done anything to apologize for. Please post your work. You can not get better, without practice, and our input will help you get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't let some of us old cranky retirement village types discourage you. "Back in MY day, we carved model starships out of SOAP!!!" I want to see what you do with this project. If you ever saw the final episode of Enterprise, you DID see a 3D render of the "D".


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

vaderknight said:


> I'm concerned about posting any more views of my project. I really do apologize for inadvertantly causing such a debate.


No, don't worry about it. Please, continue. Don't let people run you off from either doing this work or sharing it with the rest of us. 



> Not to worry, ClubTepes. If I continue working on this, I know I'll make mistakes, just like I do with the kits I'm working on now. And just like the kits I'm working on now, I'll make soooo many more mistakes than the average modeller (because I'm not that good at all). :tongue:


And that's what honing your skills is all about - making mistakes and learning from them. Later, you refine those skills you've developed even further to where you can knock something out in no time.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

vaderknight said:


> I'm concerned about posting any more views of my project. I really do apologize for inadvertantly causing such a debate.


I'd love to see more.


----------



## loneranger (Sep 5, 2002)

vaderknight said:


> I finally worked up the courage to start the Enterprise-D on Blender. I'm tackling this armed with the Rick Sternbach prints that came out around 10-12 years ago (around the time of the big UPS strike, which hurt me because I had to wait another 2 weeks to get the prints). Since I'm very new to Blender, I'm gonna take it slowly so I can get it right without destroying the ship and accelerating my hair impairment. :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, here's what I've got done so far.
> 
> ...


Nice start, Vaderknight.

One tip, and this would apply regardless of which 3D package you're using. Instead of worrying about getting an elliptical "spin" (or lathe, or whatever another package calls it), do a circular lathe and then stretch it in the left-right axis (if your X axis is straight forward, then Y would be straight up and Z would be left-right).

Also, if you're using a cross-sectional mesh or path, as I assume you are, then with Blender you need to make sure the path is aligned perfectly along the axes. Sometimes, with Blender, if you import a path (for instance, an Adobe Illustrator path), you have to make sure it isn't angled at all. If you're drawing the path, though, you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And now that I can see the images.... 

Looks like you're off to a good start. Better than I'd do with a computer draw program, to say the least!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the encouragement.

I got just a little bit more done today. (As a SkyWarn spotter, I felt that I needed to keep one eye on the -D and the other eye on the big storm today.  )










I finally figured out how to make the basic shape for the upper saucer. My mistake was in taking 10 steps to produce what 2 steps would have done. I admit it isn't much...but it's a start. :thumbsup:


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, I can't sleep, so I decided to work on the -D some more. Now it's coming along rather well.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh, THERE it is! Starting to look like something familiar now.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Keep going and keep posting. My first major 3D project was the TOS Enterprise. It was a great learning project. Of course, the software I used at that time is discontinued, but the skills learned can be applied to newer, better software.

3D vs. physical models is an endless debate. I like both for different reasons. I like actually assembling something I can hold and display, but I also like the ability to tweak a 3D model endlessly adding more and more detail, revising the texture maps adjusting the lighting or even adding internal structure. The skill sets are not really the same, but the process, disciplines, patience and attention to detail are quite similar.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

loneranger said:


> Nice start, Vaderknight.
> 
> One tip, and this would apply regardless of which 3D package you're using. Instead of worrying about getting an elliptical "spin" (or lathe, or whatever another package calls it), do a circular lathe and then stretch it in the left-right axis (if your X axis is straight forward, then Y would be straight up and Z would be left-right).
> 
> Also, if you're using a cross-sectional mesh or path, as I assume you are, then with Blender you need to make sure the path is aligned perfectly along the axes. Sometimes, with Blender, if you import a path (for instance, an Adobe Illustrator path), you have to make sure it isn't angled at all. If you're drawing the path, though, you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


If you do the 'stretch' thing as you suggest, doesn't that distort the contour? Rather than keep the contour intact and just move it further out?
Just asking - as, if I did what I 'think' you mean, in LW it would also stretch out the intended contour.
In the same context, I've not yet tried to make an elipse as what is seen in a 'D' type saucer shape.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Vaderknight,

Keep slugging away at it. You should see everyones typical 'first' model.

I actually think you took on quite a doozy for a first project.
I went with the Galileo as my first model.
After collecting reams of references on it [Galileo] I'll totally redo it someday.

Good job.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> I actually think you took on quite a doozy for a first project.



I totally agree with you. I had thought about working on an 1701-A, but I don't have that drawn up on CADD. Just the -D, the nebula class, and a TOS 1701 that's almost finished.

I don't think the -D has been seriously attempted before. I wish it were so.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Indeed, in my day if there was something one didn't like to look at (like a thread of a particular subject), then one simple didn't look or participate.

But I already digress...

A decent start. Please keep at it. You may want to increase the number of segments on the saucer though. To make such a saucer I'd typically spin a circular shape and then strech it along one axis. Although that only works for the general shape as any grooves appearing in the unstretched shape will then become an inconsistent depth.

However, I'm currently working on a Blender tool that will allow you to create an Ent-D saucer without having to stretch it and that would also allow you to maintain the depth of inset sections (like you see along the rim of the Ent-D saucer)...

My third real entry into the Blender tool writing arena brings a new tool I call "Spinbetween". It's a spin extrude, but instead of a single spline it uses two (a start shape and an end shape). Proof of concept is complete. At present it only works for 90 degree spins through the Z-axis but making it work for other situations won't be difficult.

Here's a screen shot of a couple of tests... I call the left side "Dalek" (made with two spins and a mirror along the Y-axis) and the right side "Curved impulse deck" (made with one spin and a mirror along the X-axis and the Y-axis)


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like a neat toy to play with, 4MM!!

Just a small update today. I worked on the Captain's Yacht. I didn't have the time to get the landing legs done, but I'll be able to work on that this weekend.










I think the next job to work on is the Main Shuttlebay and Bridge.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Y'know, the only thing I would say about that is get the overall shape right before you work on the small details. This, to me, is good design skills.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Got the Captain's Yacht worked out. Thanks must go out to Four Mad Men for the assistance in mirroring.



















The Main Shuttlebay is next on my list, but I gotta get the courage up first.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

vaderknight said:


> I'm concerned about posting any more views of my project. I really do apologize for inadvertantly causing such a debate.


Please don't stop... the important thing is that all of these types of projects help all of us see things from other people's unique perspective. Be the project plastic/paper/wood/CGI, what we get to view in the end is aspects of what the builder was seeing, which is different from person to person. One of the things I love about this type of stuff is seeing things in replicas that I may not have seen when I was looking at the original.

As I'm working on my first computer model too, I plan on following your progress to see how you approach different things while building your Enterprise. Plus I'll most likely be moving to Blender in the near future, so it is educational in that respect as well.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Four Mad Men said:


> Indeed, in my day if there was something one didn't like to look at (like a thread of a particular subject), then one simple didn't look or participate.


Your world of wire meshes and Blender frightens and confuses me.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I've got a small update to show. The Main Shuttlebay is basically done. I've got some repair work to do on the doors, but I'll get to it later. Now I'm working on the Main Bridge.





































It's getting there...veeeeerrrrryyyyy slowly. :tongue:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

But getting there! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Vaderman, looking more and more like the E-D with each new picture. Well done my friend.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

You should also put human figures around the ship to show the massive scale of it.


Like this guy did.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tq0wVRuUFLk

By the way, before people complain he got his measurements wrong, he knows that. But its still close enough.

Enterprise D length is 641 meters.

The width is 479 to 485 meters


----------



## joey_d1119 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bump....are you still working on this and did you read the above post?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry I haven't responded in a while. I've been working on the E-D, and I've got an update.

The Bridge is just about done. I've got a few more parts of the Bridge to tweak out, and then it will be done. I've also started with those window cut-out sections on the Saucer underside. They-re very tough for me to draw up because I'm still not used to the more advanced features in Blender. The only cut-out I did so far is for the "missing ERTL window cut-out" right in front of the Captain's Yacht.


----------



## joey_d1119 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sweet.....when your done you can put little men on the hull to show the scale of this beast.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I finally got the dorsal phaser drawn in. With all the neat things this program can do, it took me about 3 hours to realize I could have had the same results in 20 minutes.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The fun? of it, is to learn what you can do. 

It is looking more like the D, all the time. Doing Good!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Finally got the lower phaser done. This was quicker.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

The window indents on the lower saucer is finally done. Now I'd like to work on the cut-out sections for the saucer impulse engines. This is the area I'm stuck on right now. I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Still getting better!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow!!! I haven't responded for a long time!! What the #### was I thinking?   

OK, here's a major update. I did get the impulse cut-outs done. It wasn't that difficult at all.





































I don't know why they're curved like that, but it's a small fix. Next, it's on to getting the running lights in position.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, "Whoops" is right. But it's fixed.



















And they look really bright, too.



















Now for the neat part. How many of you have seen a CGI starship do this? (and I'm talking about out of the films?)





































Now I'm stuck on the Interconnecting Dorsal. The curves on the sauceer rim needs to be able to follow the rear edges of the dorsal before tapering off. That's the part I'm stuck on now. Well, that and trying to get the MegaBool tool to work. I'm trying to see if I can start making some windows.

What do you think?


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Man oh man that rocks. Do you think you can eventually put little human figures on the ship so we can get a scale reference on how large the beauty actually is?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

When I figure out how to make people, I'll put them in _and_ on the ship.

Right now, the ship is at 1" = 75'.

I can't even figure out what scale factor that is...I'm afraid the number-crunching will shatter my fragile little mind. :drunk:


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

I used a great scale calculator program....

1 inch to 75 feet is 1/900 scale.

The Enterprise D is 640 Meters long or 2,099.737533 feet

The average person is 1.8 meters high, which is 5 feet and 10 inches high.

Convert that to 1/900 scale and you got...


.006 inches high (or tall) in 1/900 scale.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

That kind of math would melt my brain (and I studied CADD drafting also, so I know how to do the scale conversions. :freak: ). Great job, newbie dooby!!!

Still coming along.

I had some problems with the curve on the sides of the Dorsal, but those are taken care of.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry, newbie dooby. I've been working quite a bit of overtime recently at my job (and some of it is mandatory. AARRGGHH!! :drunk: )

On the plus side, I did get the lower sensor ring done (the ring around the Captain's Yacht). It doesn't look that good, but I think it's because of the segmentation of the ship. As I'm writing this, I'm also trying to figure out how to draw up the saucer Impulse engines and the Battle Head (the top of the dorsal). I should have it figured out soon.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

The saucer Impulse engines are done, but ImageShack isn't working right now. Pics are coming.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

ImageShack's back up.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Got some of the windows done.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking better everytime I see it. I love it!!


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

bump bumpy bump


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The model is coming along very good, but that Comm badge logo has got to go. It distracts from enjoying the model work.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Any updates!!!


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

none!!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry I haven't responded for a while. I've been trying to regain the courage to work on this project.

Does anyone remember that Nor'easter that hit around the Great Lakes region several months ago? Well, that storm messed up our electricity, and somehow deleted all of the programs on my computer. I did get everything back, except...yeah, you guessed it.    

So for several months now I've been trying to gather up my courage to attempt another go at this monster. I've just started today, and here's what I've got done so far.



















I'm really surprised by this. What I did in one day had taken me a week to get done the first time. I'm really moving fast on this.

What I've gotta remember is...

Never Give Up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry to hear about you losing the file. It always stinks having to do something over again. The bright side is that you'll probably do a better job the second time around. Looks good so far. (I presume the multiple-sided effect as opposed to smooth curves is just a render accuracy setting (and can be made to go away when you're ready to do "real" renders. Right?)


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

BTW, thanks for losing the big bold background badge.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Very nice....remember to add little people on the hull to show how big she is!!!


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

Why can't I see your pics? WAH!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

edwhitefire said:


> Why can't I see your pics? WAH!


Because I'm a moron and I lost my ship...as well as my marbles.  
But the redo is coming along nicely!! :thumbsup:


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

You lost your ship? Oooookaaayyy.
Well, anyway, now I can see the pics.
Suggestion: You might want to use the E-D blueprints that I drew as oppossed to the ones that Sternbach did as your base for the ships outlines; I am not saying this out of vanity, but merely as a better source for the outlines of the decks and general shape of the ship. The contours that are on my drawings reflect the measurements of the ship and the decks as they actually occur. In conversations with Rick S. after his drawings were released he even mentioned to me that he had used my outlines as a basis for his publication since I had already done the footwork of taking the measurements. As it happens he also took liberties in changing the outlines for his own purposes; upon looking over his drawings I have tried to understand why the changes were made, but for the life of me I can't seem to figure out what he did (none of the changes seem to match up to anything in ways that make sense).
I like the direction your project is moving in and look forward to seeing how it ends up.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks, Ed. I might need help with some of the window placements, and your prints might be just what I need.

Just a small update now. I don't know why the picture looks this way, but I'll try to fix the problem.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

any progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

Isn't a 1701-D blender what they use to make margaritas in Ten Forward?

Tom


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

No new progress so far. I'm having trouble getting the Main Deflector to fit into the engineering hull, but I think I can get it done if I try to trim the hull a little bit.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Dude!!! Any More Progress!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I put this project on the side to work on some other things. I've come back to it recently...and I remembered WHY I put it on the side. This secondary hull is SO TOUGH!!! Here's what it looks like so far.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Some more progress.


















The next part will be the curve connecting the secondary hull to the deflector.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice Scott. I like it very much. Look forward to more


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Just got back from Dayton and decided to work on the Engineering hull. BIG update!!



























Yeah, the dorsal looks horribly wrong. I think that's the next step in the project.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

New version of Blender (2.46) out today for ya!


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Here's my progress so far.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Going well! You will image map all the scary details? I've heard a lot of good things about Blender but as I am already fluent in XSI and Maya, I just haven't gotten around to learning it. Too many interfaces out there to know and not enough time to learn them! You might want to take it over to ZBrush when you get bit further on for the finishing touches.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't touched this in a few months. I really need to get back into it. But alas. Got my PL NX-01 and my PL refit working on now.

Anyway, here's what it looks like right now.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking very good my friend. I look forward to the time when you actually "skin" this baby with more realistic meshes.


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you stop working on this?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I have it on a cd-rom but for some reason I can't access it. I'll keep trying. I hope the file isn't corrupted. Then I'll have to start over.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

check this site for some fantastic work. and kitbash ideas 
http://www.scifi-meshes.com/gallery/


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing more?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry. I've been busy on another hobby of mine...Latch Hook Rugs.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238760&highlight=latch+hook

I have started working on the ship again. Just trying to fix it. I don't like how the dorsal and the warp engines look. So instead of finding out where to fix them, I've decided to just erase those sections and start drawing them up again. It's coming along fine but now I'm just trying that dreaded Megabool again.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I had moved a few months ago. I still don't have any internet access at our new house. But that's good in a way...cause I've got so much work done on my Enterprise project. I decided to re-do the dorsal and the warp nacelles because they looked rather bad. So with that in mind, since there's a saying that a picture is worth a thousand words.....well.....here's an encyclopedia.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very nice. Not an easy shape to get right either. Good job!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That's coming along nicely! I agree with JeffG about the shape. This may be the most difficult of all the _Enterprises_ to "get right". You look to be well on your way though! :thumbsup:


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Another update


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looking very good so far. 

Sean


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Now I'm working on the saucer observation windows. On the studio model, the Ten-Forward windows were the only ones lit. But I'm lighting them all up for clarification.


----------

